# Plo/ St Jeromes Creek 9/24



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

First Off Id Like To Say A Big Thanks To 'lipyourown'! Man You Really Showed Us A Great Time And You Kept Us On Some Fish Without A Fish Finder! Great Job Man! To Start The Day Off Huntsman And I Left About 5:45 And Got Down To The Dock About 8:00 And We Were In The Water By 8:45 And On Fish @ 9:00! Huntsman Pulled In A Nice Doormat Of A Flounder @18" Then Bam Lipyourown Follows With A Nice 20" Flounder To Match. The Fish Were All Hitting White 1 Oz. Bucktails. I Know This Because I Was Using Yellow And Got No Hits Until I Switched Up. Then I Managed To Get A Throwback Flounder. About A Half Hour Into This The Blues And Rocks Began To Hit And Huntsman Began To Work The Blues Pretty Good As Did Lipyourown. I Ended Up With A A 17" Rock That We Released Back And After Much Trying I Got My 1st Blue. Finally!:d We Decided To Have Some Sandwiches And Then Catch Some Spot To Liveline For Some Bigger Rockfish And Blues Out On The Bay. We Caught Some Spot On Bloodworms And Proceeded To Work The Fish. Lipyourown Said" Were Gonna Cast Over Here And Let Her Drift Till They Hit Then Reel Them In.when He Said That The First Strike Hit My Line And It Was On After That. A Nice 20" Rock Was My Reward. Huntsman Followed With Another And Lipyourown Got Another. Huntsman Then Had A Monster Hit And Was Working His Line As Lipyourown Said The Famous Line Of The Day "watch My Line Over There" And I Gave The Neptune God A Lovely Chum Slick Of Ham Sandwich And Gatorade.:d Much To The Amusement Of My Cohorts. Sadly Huntsman Missed A "5lb" Blue And Brought In Only A Line Minus His Bucktail. We Laughed All Day About That One. We Headed Back Into The Inlet And Then Headed On In. Great Day Out There. 
Thanks Again For A Nice Trip Lipyourown.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

It was definitely a good day and fun day as well. We probable got over 50 fish and yes bucktails were the ticket for blues, rockfish and flounder...spot was on bloodworms.

Each day last week the marine forecast got worse and worse for Sat so I told Mandigo and Huntsman to bring their surf gear just in case. The marina was empty and the operator reminded us of the conditions...NOAA calling for 4-5 footers all day, they were accurate and we in stayed close for the most part.

Fished the inlet hard as we watched boat after boat (sissy Grady's and Parkers) head out to open sea only to return 30 minutes later and do what we were doing. Course the bite died down and we headed out to the light house in the Whaler...not a problem.

Anchored up and livelined in the 4-5 footers and did well as could be expected in those conditions. I was really gonna blackmail Mandigo and make him write a post about how I worked him mover on the b-ball court and I'd leave his chumming episode off the report...oh well, he posted it himself. A real trooper too cause once you are sea sick the only cure I know of is dry land but he definitely toughed it out and kept fishing hard and was fine once we worked the sheltered inlet again.

Huntsman scared me with his preference for pink grubs and shiney lures (told myself to stay within site of land) but he turned out to be a man himself and wasn't too shabby casting those lures.

Great time guys, you owe me a trip to the narrows Post those pics.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*St. James to the Light House*

Finally a chance to post.. 

After festering over the enormous blue I lost because LIP was scurred his line would tangled I finally found some time to post...  

Definitely a great outing and this trip has secured the thought that man I need a boat. We had consistant action all day, even w/ the delay for the spot fishing. We hit flounder, bluefish and schoolies near the inlet and boi that was some nice action on l/a tackle. 

Eventually MD got the hang of casting and caught his first fish. Believe LIP and I were a few up on him, as we were all day. Always heard how to catch flounder, jig and drag man jig and drag... nearly a hit on every cast. Got a nice one on a b/t w/ a yellow mrtwister and it was on after that. LIP couldn't believe the size of the flounder and low and behold a few casts later and he pulls up this fat 19+flounder w/ nice gerth. The inlet fishing was extremely fun prior to and just after the tour at the light house. 

Once LIP gave as a show of his great seamanship we dropped anchor just in front of the light house.. drifted back towards the left (rear facing) casted a few b/t and storms and whammo he gets a hook up. A schoolie throwback... stayed a few then pulled up anchor and redropped .. excellent idea... baited up and rods in the holders and clickkkkkkkkk fish on.. MD get's the first keeper. No progression w/ just live lin'n the fish, so we added a tad bit of weight to drop just below the Whaler and it was a frenzy.. Every drop yielded a fish.... 

Man.. I definitely had a great time especially loosing that bluefish because of ole Rosebuds bad knot tying....   

But hey,,, there's all ways another day and hopefully it'll be sooner than later. 

Great hang'n w/ you gents. Maybe the waters will be a little calmer the next outing so I won't have red sauce shimmering down my line as I gaze to my left and MD is condeming Poseidon and demanding that he send "EARL" back to the surface for another go round.. LOL...    

Crackn up... 

The narrows trip is a definite LIP... Let ya know when the time's bout right...


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

After that post, I'm not sure who gets eternal anchor duty next! Man that blue that hit your spot bit through the line...it was a big one too cause it took the whole spot and didn't bite it in half. I forgot DL Huntsman, what did that sign say again?


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Omg*

Rosebud Now That Was Funny As Well As Whats That Sign Say! Im Crackn Up:d


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*DL.. lol*

Funny Funny.. isn't it... careful w/ the web that you weave LIPy... crack'n up.. You know "MNIYM" is right around your corner... watch that newe sign. 

BTW... we going to make it out of sight of land next time.. Think I'll have someding for ya... 

LOL...


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Remember, if you fall asleep on my boat, you might wake up with something pointing at you!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Ndclset*

Hmmm... I was wondering why you called yourself Rosebud... now it's confirmed.. you crazy thang u...    

Now don't you go around pointing that thang at everybody...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great posts*

Across the board.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Pics from the outing*

Here are a couple of pics from the outing.. Three characters here... LOL...


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Posting Pics is Kick'n My @$$*

Can I get an assist please.. don't know what the heezy I need to do to get it right, but it's wrong every time... 

http://www.pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=2748

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/2747


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Come on now, i now there was a solo of my flatfish. Damn, I forgot how fat you were.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Crack'n up Rosey*

Nah.. he only sent me those two. Would've posted if he sent it to me. Hit em on the handheld and tell him to resend so we can see your little Rosey cheeks all ova that pic...


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*My Fault Totally*

My Pics Were Deleted By Accident After I Sent To Huntsman. Im Gonna See If They Were Saved On My Computer Automatically. Yes There Was A Nice Pic Of That Fat Flatty U Hauled In:d. Ill Get On It Tonight After Work. Just Been Busy As Hell This Week.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Thanks Cletus*



Huntsman said:


> Nah.. he only sent me those two. Would've posted if he sent it to me. Hit em on the handheld and tell him to resend so we can see your little Rosey cheeks all ova that pic...


FOR POSTING THOSE PICS  AND BY THE WAY WHAT DID THAT SIGN SAY AGAIN........?!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

> FOR POSTING THOSE PICS AND BY THE WAY WHAT DID THAT SIGN SAY AGAIN........?!


Well I think the sign read -- "Has Anybody seen or heard from Earl's punk @[email protected][email protected]".... 

BTW.. I think Waldo may have found him... Tell Byron I said wuz up...


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Nice report guys. Glad you had a good
time!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*wus up w/ that Avatar .. Hen..*

Thought you were suppose to be promoting good will due to that shalack'n you Bama's took a few weeks ago... LOL... 





Talapia said:


> Nice report guys. Glad you had a good
> time!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

It's all good....not like our players are
trying to kill themselves or anything

"I took a few pills and then I took a
few more with my other pills"
"no, I am not sure how many I took"...


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I would try to kill myself too if I had to get beat up by Sean Taylor at least twice a year. Anyway, I can't believe I've fished with 2 different broke back boys fans this year, I'll give them one thing though, they really seem to enjoy being abused.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Nice Try*



Huntsman said:


> Well I think the sign read -- "Has Anybody seen or heard from Earl's punk @[email protected][email protected]"....
> 
> BTW.. I think Waldo may have found him... Tell Byron I said wuz up...


 IT WAS MORE LIKE SHUT THE F__ __ K UP! 

HERE TAKE THESE PILLS HUNTSMAN MAN AFTER LOSING THAT PRETTY BLUE I KNOW YA WANNA BE LIKE YA ZERO I MEAN HERO..LOL


----------

